# Help What to feed!



## Jeanette (May 22, 2012)

It looks like one of my Mice has a food allergy. I am at the moment only feeding them whole oats and the one in question fur has started to grow back after only a few days!

I really need to know what I need to mix in over the next few weeks. I know that it probably Wheat that's causing it and this is in all premixed food. So I need to mix my own slowly.

Please can you all help me out or even point me in the direction of someone that can Thanks!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I would think she had too much protein (not at all sure, though). I've had this problem a couple of times with a mouse losing hair, then I stopped giving protein for a few days and it got better. So maybe start feeding something with less protein than what you did before? It's difficult to say what to change, when we don't know what you usually feed with, but there are some really nice, detailed sites specifying what to use.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's wonderful news! Yes, it's awkward for you to feed a specised diet but it's great that she's improving! Try her with some cooked chicken now, because she will need the protein to keep her healthy. Next try adding barley, then try adding millet. Assuming she's still OK a couple of weeks after that (which she should be), start with the foods most likely to cause the problem; so add some wheat and see how she goes.  If that's OK, add sunflower seeds. Look at the ingredients of the food you were feeding and go down the list until the food is identified. Once that's done,you can build a mix based without it. I think she'll end up on a diet of oats and a hypo-allergenic dog food made of rice and chicken. Best of luck


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Just for the record, I didn't mean to advice no protein at all - if that's what caused the problem at all - just less of it.
But if you think it's the wheat, obviously don't do as I said.
And I wanted to find the articles/sites I mentioned, but I can't. I have them bookmarked on my own computer, but I'm not home.


----------

